

Accessing WordPress from Ruby: Part II - MrBra
http://robm.me.uk/ruby/2013/10/27/ruby-wpdb-part-2.html

======
MrBra
A nice marriage (Wordpress and Ruby) and perfect example of Ruby-powered
productivity-boost!

